# Sex during twin pregnancy!!



## Pea1976 (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi I'm currently 14 weeks pregnant with twins and two weeks I had a bad bleed after having sex, we were told by our clinic to carry on having sex as normal but when I had the bleed and was rushed into hospital where they kept me in over night and did a scan in the morning (everything was fine thank god!!) the midwife and my GP told us not to have sex for the remainder of the pregnancy, which we were absolutely fine with.

However, is it still OK to have orgasms through "other ways" other than penetrative sex, or will having an orgasm cause another bleed. I know this is a strange question but we are very worried.

Please can someone help!!!

Many Thanks

Lisa XX


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

you will be fine having other pleasures, its the actual penetration that is the worry.

Have fun


----------



## Pea1976 (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi Oink, thanks ever so much for the really quick reply! and we definitely will be having fun, that news will have made my DH very happy!!!   .

Love Lisa XXXX


----------

